# What type of gamer are you?



## chillv (Aug 18, 2013)

This is basically a thread to give additional info about you as a gamer.

I am sort of a lone gamer so I almost never have anyone to play with. As a result, I stay away from games that focus on multiplayer like Mario Party. I like and will try all sorts games as long as they aren't gory and violent *cough*COD and Halo*cough*. Whenever I have a lot of freetime, I will play video games for hours. However, I do stop and takes breaks to eat meals and other things. Whenever I get frustrated I seem become hostile and aggressive when playing, usually resulting in bad or hateful language towards enemies, bosses or even certain NPCs.

Lastly, I have became so interested in video games that I want to become a video game developer myself. In fact, I have bags with papers that have my video game ideas written on them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to play games every free minute I had when I was younger. I passed up so many social opportunities in both primary and high school because I'd rather stay home and play video games. I was even so renowned in one game community that the company even contacted me to play an early demo of one of their releases and post a review of it online.  

Nowadays I'm a much more casual gamer. I only play a select few games, but those few games I do play I'm utterly obsessed with. However, I value other aspects of life a lot more now - I'd rather go out for dinner or a drink than stay in and play by myself. "It's just a game" after all...

I prefer single player games. In fact, _AC:NL_ is the only game I play with an online feature.


----------



## demoness (Aug 18, 2013)

I am an open gamer.  By that I mean, I will play any game of any genre or style so long as the experience is solid.  I am pretty critical of games despite my personal feelings so it's very common for me to both like a game while vocalizing its flaws or dislike a game while acknowledging its merits.  I'm a huge Sony fan (since 1997) as I feel their IPs (especially this gen, what with Infamous, Uncharted, LBP, etc.) and exclusives are often miles above other console publishers'.  I don't let gaming consume me--I'm an avid reader and writer--but it's certainly a hobby.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm a kiddie gamer :<

I tend to like games that are made for 7 year olds.
Like Mario Kart, Mario Party, Animal Crossing, Toontown. ETC.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 18, 2013)

A year or so ago I used to be super into gaming. I was a huge TF2 and L4D player, I accumulated an ungodly amount of hours on Steam in the span of three months. But then school and all that took over and I never managed to get back into it. 

Now I'm definitely a casual gamer. I love games like Professor Layton, Mario Kart, anything from the Super Mario franchise and my all-time favorite game is Bejeweled (lolsrsly). I've played that game since I got my first computer however many years ago and I still play it to this day, I will never get tired of it~


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to be way into MMORPG games and would spend a lot of time playing them but I have since become a casual gamer. I'm beta testing a new mmorpg game and it looks to be fun if they could fix the targeting system and certain bugs. When it comes out, I plan to play it.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

When it comes down to it, I like to practice alone, but I like to play with others. About 75% of the time I find it too boring to play all by myself after awhile.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 19, 2013)

I suppose a casual gamer :| I do like to go for those achievements when I'm playing Xbox 360 though


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2013)

Open Gamer.
I'll play anything.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 19, 2013)

I can go from Pokemon and Kirby to God of War and Resident Evil. Just depends on what I want to play. Kinda hardcore, kinda casual, but I play by myself 99% of the time.


----------



## violetneko (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a hardcore Zelda fan, and always will be XD
Most of my time is New Leaf and Smash Bros. Melee. I had SSBBrawl, but my Wii hates it x_x
I've written a lot of comics about Smash Bros; none really of the fighting stuff, but more of the outside friendships; mostly Ganondorf and Bowser XD


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2013)

Hardcore gamer... Well I do play TF 2 and Dota aside from those games, well mostly I play Nintendo games so yeah.
I'm a girl so yeah got any problem sir?


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never really considered myself a gamer so I really don't know what to label myself as :\


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 19, 2013)

I dunno... Maybe an open gamer? I'll play any game as long as it has a good gameplay experience. I also like pc gaming but my mom won't let me have more pc games.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll play anything.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a restricted Nintendo gamer. I have a PS2 that I never play, and all the games I play are from Nintendo. 
The systems I have are N64, GameCube, Wii, and all Nintendo handhelds after the GameBoy Color.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 21, 2013)

Probably an open gamer. I like all genres except for sports games. I'll only play sports games if they're Mario related, lol. You can pretty much slap Mario into anything and it's guaranteed to be fun. I mainly play all types of RPGs/Adventure and fighting games though.


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

Im more the type of gamer that enjoys a good story line and a sense of accomplishment. So games like Dragon age and Final fantasy along with the zelda franchise are more my cup of tea, but i like to play MMORPG's as well when i have the fun i think playing with other people is fun.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a Nintendo gamer, company wise. I like playing with others on teams, against others. I like Pokemon and Legend of Zelda quite a lot. I can be an interdependent gamer, however I do like multiplayer because you can brag and show off. But I like teams.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a RPG gamer.  I love RPGs of all types on all platforms and have played way too many to list.  I like D&D style, anime style, Final Fantasy style, sim style -- any style!  RPGs are the best!

I'm also a competitive gamer in any type of multiplayer game, whether local or online.  I play to win!  I greatly enjoy team play and PvP in MMOs and usually take the top rankings in whatever I go after.

Really though I enjoy games of all types.  Single player, multiplayer, offline, online, mobile, console, PC, handheld, etc.  I'm always open to trying any type of game and usually end up enjoying most games.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess you could consider me a multi-genre gamer— though I don't usually play too many Sony or Microsoft games and I don't prefer any violent games. I'm probably more of a casual gamer now that I think about it...I pretty much only play Nintendo games. :O


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd call myself an open gamer, like Agent Kite. I'll play any game from any genre as long as the characters, story, or world intrigue me enough. I've probably played a game from almost every genre out there. Some days I like to play games that are hair pullingly difficult, and some days I just want to sit down and play something that gives me kudos for jumping onto a platform. It all depends on my mood.

If I really love a game's world and characters I tend to absorb everything I can of it and learn everything I can.

I also don't tend to see the allure of announcing I'm a female gamer like it's some kind of badge of honor. I've been playing games since I was a little kid so as far as I'm concerned there's nothing special or unique about it. Just another person who enjoys playing video games. So you will almost never see me mention the fact I'm female and playing games. Unless I come across a guy who doesn't realize a girl will play games beyond Farmville or Pokemon. Then I'll just politely call him an idiot.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm mostly a Nintendo handheld gamer. Apart from a bunch of PC indie games here and there, for the past few years, I've primarily been playing on my (3)DS. I'm open to trying most genres, but I typically stay away from competitive multiplayer or FPS games.


----------



## JumpLoffa (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm really interesting to play war games. As a call of duty gaming series.


----------



## Touko (Aug 30, 2013)

MMORPG and RPG gamer.


----------



## Caius (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a study gamer. Being a 3D artist has taken all the fun out of a game. Now I *notice* things and it's awful.


----------



## beffa (Aug 31, 2013)

lone, multi, 'kiddie', open and casual. 

some games i prefer to play things alone, and some i like to play online. i play assasin's creed but i only like the online mode. then there's animal crossing (which also falls into the kiddie genre) which i prefer to play alone, and i also play mario party and wii games for kids. i also play lots of different games, making me more of an open gamer, but i play more casually. i don't play for the thrill of achievements or anything. i'll take years completing a game because i don't specifically want to.


----------



## Wish (Aug 31, 2013)

I dislike the word gamer I just play whatever I want


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd say I would play any kind of game really, so I'm fairly open for suggestions. For the most part, I'd say I quite like JRPGs a fair bit, SO maybe that's my favourite genre but I don't think I'm too keen on puzzle games like Professor Layton. I'll play Phoenix Wright happily though (if that's even a puzzle game but w/e) because the puzzles are presented in a different way to you.


----------



## Zebra (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm the type of casual gamer who is open to playing anything and nine times out of ten is really terrible at it. I've been playing games since I was four yet in general I'm pretty bad at it lol. I don't care though, I play games to entertain myself, not to prove that I'm super special awesome at it when clearly I'm not. I'm decent at DOOM, absolutely terrible at classic Mario. I still play them either way. I try.


----------



## chillv (Sep 1, 2013)

Wish said:


> I dislike the word gamer I just play whatever I want



So you are the average or a normal gamer. You can just say that. That's exceptable .



Jake. said:


> I've never really considered myself a gamer so I really don't know what to label myself as :\



If you play any video games at all, you are a gamer. I don't care what anyone says about it. Nobody has to play Mario, Sonic or COD to be considered a gamer. All you have to do is at least play any type of game(s) once and a while and you are gamer. If you don't play video games on a regular basis, you are basically a casual gamer. I don't understand why they say a casual gamer is a person who plays stuff like Wii Sports and Cooking Mama. Sure, those are "casual games", but you don't have to play any of those games to be a "casual gamer".


----------



## Bones (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd say that I'm definitely a lone gamer as well. I have no problem playing games with people that I actually enjoy spending time with, but that seldom happens, so I usually hate having to play games that are co-op and have little to no single player options. (usually excluding games like TF2 that can be played without literally talking/hanging out with other players)

In some ways I'd consider myself casual as well, in the sense that I'm not a total pro at everything I play (though certainly not for a lack of trying, lol). Basically - I'm decent at most games, but most of the time, I put a good deal of effort into it.. and still suck. That and I'm not into 34598i0398038945 million different games, either. 

Lastly, I tend to be a completionist - I hate leaving stuff unfinished, and love getting achievements/rewards/unlocks/etc, and will try to get at least a good number of them (or whatever isn't ridiculously and/or impossibly hard to get) completed.


----------



## puppy (Sep 1, 2013)

i mainly play pokemon, but i dabble in final fantasy and kingdom hearts
and harvest moon

i do competitive battling in pokemon (breeding for natures, EV training, carefully chosen movesets) though im i bit of a novice at it. basically if you dont do the things i said above i can beat you pretty easily. but i have a tough time with other competitive battlers...

thats about the most into serious gaming i get lmao


----------



## LazyPanda (Sep 2, 2013)

I spent most of my free times by playing games. I love Xbox games.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a casual gamer, I usually watch movies, but I play video games on breaks.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm most likely a casual gamer. Give me any game and I'll try to make the best of it, no matter what genre/type.


----------



## CharmingBerry (Sep 2, 2013)

I play across the board in terms of genres but I tend to like games that you can get a lot of play time out of like halo, acnl, pokemon, harvest moon, borderlands...etc.


----------



## Leebles (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a picky completionist. I won't play any old game. Once I pick one, I'll spend months and months trying to accomplish everything I can. I found everything in Psychonauts, Okami, and the first Kingdom Hearts, for example.


----------



## Midorikawa (Sep 9, 2013)

I like games I can play alone because I have no one to play with. I can't exactly have anyone over but if I have anyone to play with then I like to play multiplayer games.


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm a casual gamer and I usually play solo because that's what I'm most comfortable with. That and I usually won't have anyone to play and enjoy the game with, and if there is someone I want to play with, they don't have game, not interested, and/or have a different console. Because of this I wind up enjoying single player games more but often thought it'd be great if these single players that I enjoy could do a co-op or something.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 11, 2013)

I guess lone gamer is the term for me.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2013)

A lone gamer here, though I'd prefer to play w/ more people more often, though I don't have many multiplayer games(unfortunately). If I play something it's got to be lighthearted and just all around good fun, the most violent I'll get is Resident Evil and other survival horrors, I don't care too much for some action games though like God of War and stuff, as well as many FPS's(esp. CoD); just not my cup of tea. I like games mostly that are of the indie/artsy type though, the real innovators so to speak, and anything that has great ambience, music and the like, and also stuff like Cave Story and Terraria and such...not much more to say I guess...idk.


----------



## Host Change (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a social gamer.  I can't play games alone for long periods of time without playing with a friend or talking to fun people.  I go to tournaments for SSBB on a regular basis and meet up with the local smashers weekly.  I found a pretty awesome guild that plays a lot of various games together online so whenever I don't have a buddy to do something with I hit them up.  I spend relatively low amounts of time on single player games nowadays.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 17, 2013)

I play all the time alone. The best games havn't a online modus so yeah... I love all Jrpgs and can spend whole days with playing it. Most of the time I forget to eat when I'm totally in a game but I also enjoy some peacefull games like harvest moon or animal crossing - but still these aren't my favorit genres ^^


----------



## Hey Listen! (Sep 18, 2013)

I pretty much play anything.  I love 3D plat-formers, MOBAs, first person shooters and such.  I saw someone say it before me but I guess I'm an open gamer... or someone that just loves games in general.


----------



## kite (Sep 18, 2013)

I tend to play RPG games or visual novels. An exception is Animal Crossing, I don't think that counts as an RPG lol.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2013)

I prefer to be a lone gamer. I don't care to play my games with others >.>


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Sep 20, 2013)

Back when I was a loner kid at school I was a reader.  I'd read anything and everything, so long as it had a story that grabbed me.  I'm kind of like that with games.  I like a story, and I like characters.  I really started as an adventure gamer, back when adventure games mostly didn't come with pictures and you had to type commands very precisely.  Then point & click games.  The odd puzzler (Lemmings mostly, Seventh Guest was a favourite too).  Never got on with shooters and platformers, my reflexes were never good enough.  Some RPGs.

Fell in love with Pokemon in my late 20s (yeah, I have the soul of a 12 year old) and then Zelda (especially the DS games) and Animal Crossing.  I love all the Lego games.  Layton.  Ace Attorney.  Luigi's Mansion.  999 and VLR (wish they'd make more games like that, Starship Damrey was a good effort despite the slating it received from the critics but I really want something with more meat to it).  I mostly play on my 3DS as the TV has been taken over by the kids so the Wii doesn't get used, but I still play the odd hidden object game on my PC and Angry Birds on my phone.

So I guess I'm mostly a lone gamer and probably count as a casual one since I don't play "hardcore" games.  The amount of time I spend gaming would probably count as hardcore though... 600 hours and counting on AC...


----------



## mewzy (Sep 20, 2013)

Used to be a hardcore gamer lol -.- I played lots of mmorpg's. Then I had to slow down because of nursing school. Now that I'm finish, I can finally play games again :3 thinking of playing GW2 as soon as I get a new gaming rig, but for now I'm gonna stick to animal crossing and some ps3 games lol


----------



## Poppyann (Sep 21, 2013)

I will play anything really, if I like it then who cares what type of game it is. I used to play a LOT of MMORPGs. Mostly World of Warcraft, LOTRO and Guild Wars 2, but years and years ago I used to play those Korean grindy MMOs when I was like 13. Used to play a lot of Xbox as well but for some reason they can't keep me hooked these days. So I guess I'm kind of taking a break from gaming, except for New Leaf.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Mostly loner I guess. My favorite games are rpgs with fantastic writing. By fantastic I mean games like Planescape: Torment or Knights of the Old Republic and Witcher 2. I can devour a story even if the gameplay is bad like with Alpha Protocol. I don't really play many online games except well World of Warcraft of course I play New Leaf but I'm not obsessed. I love my New Leaf but I can't possibly play it for more than an hour or two a day. 

I am crazy for MMO's though it's probably the only time I'll really do anything multiplayer related like pvp or raiding. I've played MANY. Star Wars Galaxies, Ultima Online and Everquest briefly, Guild Wars 2, The Old Republic, Planetside 1/2, Lord of the Rings Online, Eve Online, Anarchy Online, Everquest 2 and others. I haven't owned a consoles in years so I never really play with my friends. Hell through out High School I never had a console actually. I do like Halo 3, Left 4 Dead 2 and Team Fortress 2. The only three shooters I can stomach and not get bored of.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Sep 23, 2013)

I play most games from the Dead Space games to Zelda games to Animal Crossing (I only have Wild World and New Leaf). I look forward to the new Pokemon games. 

I am a lone gamer as well. I like to play at my own pace and can't tolerate other players who get all upset over the most insignificant thing. That and I can play at some really weird hours due to my real life schedule.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I play a lot of different kinds of games, however my favourites tend to be FPS, survival horror, RPGs and Simulations.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I prefer games such as Pokemon, Mario, and Animal Crossing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm a Nintendo gamer, so I like things like Mario or StarFox. I personally think that games like COD, Halo, and (you're all going to hate me for this) Minecraft are overrated, and don't usually play those.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I'm a Nintendo gamer, so I like things like Mario or StarFox. I personally think that games like COD, Halo, and (you're all going to hate me for this) *Minecraft are overrated*, and don't usually play those.


I completely agree.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I'm a Nintendo gamer, so I like things like Mario or StarFox. I personally think that games like COD, Halo, and (you're all going to hate me for this) Minecraft are overrated, and don't usually play those.



I also agree with this.  Especially on Minecraft


----------



## Lauren (Oct 20, 2013)

I like a wide variety of games, violent games I am terrible at because most are shooters but if I lay them I try. I like horror but also storyline based games I love the most. I'm a big nintendo fan also.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

Tina said:


> I used to play games every free minute I had when I was younger. I passed up so many social opportunities in both primary and high school because I'd rather stay home and play video games. I was even so renowned in one game community that the company even contacted me to play an early demo of one of their releases and post a review of it online.
> 
> Nowadays I'm a much more casual gamer. I only play a select few games, but those few games I do play I'm utterly obsessed with. However, I value other aspects of life a lot more now - I'd rather go out for dinner or a drink than stay in and play by myself. "It's just a game" after all...
> 
> I prefer single player games. In fact, _AC:NL_ is the only game I play with an online feature.



i can really echo Tina's first paragraph here. i'd chose games over other people at every opportunity, but i was surrounded by cousins and siblings who loved games, too, so it wasn't such a solitary childhood, although i wold game for much longer than any of my famiyl members.

once i got older, i still played a lot, but real life responsibilities would often get in the way. i still played a lot, though, and never thought i'd grow out of it. i still play now, but i'm about to go to college, so i suppose my priorities may change.

i also prefer single player games, but i have gotten over some fears of playing with other people by playing TERA and other mmorpgs and, of course, acnl.  i think the downsides of playing with other people will always be there, but when you find decent, good people to play with, it pays off to play with others. however, i do like the comfort of "offline" single player games. i like a complete, condensed story instead of one that always has add-ons or whatnot.


----------

